# sarà compatibile?

## bsolar

Ciao raga,

sto per comprare un nuovo pc  :Mr. Green: 

Ecco le specifiche:

```
Fun Midi-Tower, 300Watt, ATX

Shuttle MS52N, SIS 651 

Audio+LAN 10/100 on Board

64MB Grafikkarte onboard (Shared)

Intel P-IV 2.4GHz., 478Pin,Box 

DDR-RAM 256MB, PC-2100

Floppy 3,5", 1,44MB, Mitsumi 

60 GB IDE, 7200rpm

Combo DVD + CD-ReWriter Philips

PC Assembly,Only Hardware
```

Con la seguente scheda video:

```
MSI G4Ti4800SE-VTD8x,128MB DDR
```

Naturalmente sostituirò la RAM con due schede da 512MB PC-2700  :Twisted Evil:  e non vi devo spiegare che OS metterò...  :Rolling Eyes: 

CMQ se qualcuno fosse a conoscenza di eventuali problemi con questa macchina e me lo facesse sapere avrebbe la mia riconoscenza.

----------

## cerri

Io: ce l'hai solo tu.

----------

## bsolar

Il CD d'installazione boota...

----------

## bsolar

Sistema installato  :Smile: 

Ho lanciato uno script che dovrebbe installare la maggior parte delle cose di cu avrò bisogno, speriamo in bene...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cerri

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Il CD d'installazione boota...

 

Dio mio, si spera!!!! Mica l'hai comprato su marte!!!   :Razz: 

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

>  *bsolar wrote:*   Il CD d'installazione boota... 
> 
> Dio mio, si spera!!!! Mica l'hai comprato su marte!!!  

 

Con un NetVista ho dovuto lottare con il BIOS...

----------

## Phemt

 *bsolar wrote:*   

>  non vi devo spiegare che OS metterò... 
> 
> 

 

Microsoft Windows xp professional ovviamente giusto?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Phemt wrote:*   

>  *bsolar wrote:*    non vi devo spiegare che OS metterò... 
> 
>  
> 
> Microsoft Windows xp professional ovviamente giusto?  

 

Scartabellando in magazzino dove lavoro ho trovato un pacchetto:

 *Quote:*   

> IBM DOS Versione 4.00
> 
> Il DOS 4.00 IBM costituisce la base per moltissimi programmi applicativi. Rappresenta l'offerta IBM di sistema operativo mono-tasking per PC e PS/2. Questa versione del DOS dispone di una nuova interfaccia a menu per una maggiore facilità d'uso e supporta, inoltre, dischi fissi ad alta capacità.
> 
> Minidischi da 3.5''

 

----------

## cerri

Qualcuno ha mai visto Windows 1.0?

Su internet si trova ...  :Smile: 

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Qualcuno ha mai visto Windows 1.0?
> 
> Su internet si trova ... 

 

Ho visto qualche screenshot, su slashdot c'era un articolo che portava ad una pagina in cui hanno fatto la cronologia di windows...

----------

